# Cleaning fuel cap?



## BenjaminG (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wondering what do you use to clean the fuel cap? Mine always looks 'stained' or 'cloudy' from dried water or whatever... All cleaning products I've tried don't really do much. Suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Mk1 or Mk2? If the latter then you probably have the dreaded oxidisation/corrosion issue that seems to affect quite a lot of cars, mine included, seemingly caused by someone using on over zealous cleaner on it at some point. Other than sanding it down (which someone on here has tried) there's not much you can do other than put up with it or buy a new one.

There's even someone on the Mk2 forum who's just had their car brand new from Audi that had the problem too, so it's not just hamfisted owners with cleaning chemicals.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Autosol (not sure if you can get that in Canada but some sort of equivalent metal polish) does it for me and then make sure you coat it with a wax or sealant afterwards to keep the oxidation at bay.


----------



## BenjaminG (Mar 12, 2012)

PeTTe-N said:


> Autosol (not sure if you can get that in Canada but some sort of equivalent metal polish) does it for me and then make sure you coat it with a wax or sealant afterwards to keep the oxidation at bay.


Awesome, thank you!!  I'll give this a try!!


----------

